# The History of the Maglite



## KingGlamis (Dec 16, 2007)

I hope this is not a repost. I never looked into the history of Mag before. Pretty interesting. Since the founder is still running the company, it makes me wonder if he is the one holding up more modern offerings from them? Anyway, here it is, as posted on answers.com...

Mag Instrument, Inc. *Incorporated: *1974 as Mag Instrument, Inc.
*NAIC: *335129 Other Lighting Equipment Manufacturing


Mag Instrument, Inc. is a producer of high-quality flashlights under the Maglite brand. A believer in the American dream, company founder Anthony Maglica has kept manufacturing inside the United States, thanks in part to extensive use of automation. The company began work on a new facility in Ontario, California, in 2004. The flashlights are exported to more than 85 countries around the world; one-quarter of sales come from outside the United States.
Company founder Anthony Maglica was born in New York City in 1930, at the beginning of the Great Depression. He moved with his mother to her homeland of Croatia at age two. He was eventually trained as a machinist in Europe.
In 1950, Maglica returned to the United States with little knowledge of English but ample faith in the free enterprise system. According to the_ Business Press_ of California, he was unable to find anything but sewing work in New York City, so he moved west. He operated a lathe for Long Beach-based Pacific Valve Co. and then A.O. Smith Water Products Co., an East Los Angeles manufacturer of water heaters.
In 1955 he set up a small job shop in his garage in Los Angeles as a side venture. His start-up capital was the $125 he had saved, just enough for a down payment on a $1,000 lathe.
The business was incorporated on September 25, 1974, as Mag Instrument, Inc. By this time, Maglica was producing artillery shells. He also was making components for a flashlight manufacturer. Dismayed by the poor quality of their product, in 1976 he decided to build a better flashlight. At the time, most were cheap and virtually disposable.
After three years, Maglica came up with a design that was tough and durable, with anodized aluminum housing rather than plastic. Called the Maglite, it was initially marketed toward law enforcement and rescue personnel. The flashlight also was designed to be attractive to civilians. Sportsmen were another early target market.
The Maglite, introduced in 1979, was a critical and commercial success. It won numerous accolades from product design circles as it made its way into home improvement chains and department stores. The Maglite Rechargeable Flashlight System (Mag Charger) was introduced in 1982.
That year, Maglica relocated the firm, which then had 80 employees, to a new 126,000-square-foot factory in Ontario, California, about 50 miles east of Los Angeles. Using his tooling experience, Maglica designed the machinery for the plant himself.
According to California's_ Business Press,_ a 1984 lawsuit against U.S. retailers who had imported cheap knock-offs of the Maglite flashlights was a turning point for the company in more ways than one. While Mag won the suit, instead of pursuing a cash award, Maglica had the retailers buy five Mag flashlights for every imported copy they had sold. This was an effective way to gain a great deal of shelf space, as the merchants included Sears, Roebuck & Co. and Kmart Corporation.
The original Maglite ran on D cells. In 1984 the company unveiled a smaller flashlight called the Mini Maglite, which ran on AA batteries. A still smaller AAA version came out three years later. The keyring-sized Solitaire flashlight was introduced in 1988. In the mid-1980s, Maglica also developed underwater lighting for eminent sea explorer Jacques Cousteau.
In 1987 the company won $3.1 million in a copyright infringement suit against Streamlight, Inc. Another judgment soon followed against Kassnar Imports, Inc. ($2.75 million, 1989) and The Brinkmann Corporation ($1.2 million, 1990). More imitations by potential competitors--some 50 different companies around the world--would follow. Mag spent $17 million from 1986 to 1989 to fight cheap knock-offs. This was more than three times the company's advertising budget, noted the_ Wall Street Journal._
It was often difficult to collect on such judgments, as manufacturers who lost suits were prone to declaring bankruptcy. Nevertheless, Mag spent millions to aggressively defend its trademarks for the design and manufacturing process of its flashlights. According to_ Management Review,_ the United States lagged behind other countries in protecting design features. In 1997, however, the "shape, style and overall appearance" of its Mini Maglite flashlights received copyright protection, followed by the other designs in 2003.
_Inc._ magazine reported revenues were in the range of $70 million in 1989. _ ADWEEK_ mentioned reports the company held a 25 percent share of a U.S. flashlight market worth $400 million. Mag ended the decade with about 500 employees. Maglica was committed to keeping manufacturing operations in the United States. Extensive use of automation on the factory floor helped keep costs down.
A loyal Republican, Maglica donated 40,000 Mini Maglite flashlights for President George H.W. Bush's 1989 inauguration celebration. They reinforced the "thousand points of light" theme. He also supplied them for the younger Bush's inauguration in 2001. Audience members lit the lights as part of a grand finale.
Although an impassioned advocate for U.S. manufacturing, Maglica remained sensitive to the situation in the former Yugoslavia where he was raised. In 1994, Mag donated 40,000 flashlights inscribed with "Remember Sarajevo" for the closing ceremonies at the Lillehammer Winter Olympics. In 1997, Maglica established the nonprofit Maglite Foundation in Croatia. Its mission was the environmental cleanup of the region, particularly on the island of Zlarin, where Maglica grew up.
Mag entered the European market in 1995. The flashlights fared well even in Germany, known for its "over-engineered" products. They also were accepted in quality-conscious Japan. Total sales were reported at about $240 million per year.
The company was soon looking to expand its manufacturing space. It sought to take over the coating process done to the aluminum flashlights by a Kalamazoo, Michigan company.
In the first years of the new millennium, Mag Instrument employed 850 people and had 450,000 square feet of manufacturing space scattered across 11 buildings. In November 1999, Mag began leasing another, 300,000-square-foot facility as a stopgap measure to meet increasing demand.
The flashlights were sold in more than 85 countries; exports accounted for 25 percent of total sales, which were reported at between $100 million and $250 million in various sources. The company was valued at $775 million, Maglica's attorney told Ontario's_ Business Press_ in 2000 after settling a palimony suit brought by Maglica's longtime companion. The_ Business Press_ added that the company had produced 39 million flashlights the year before.
In 2003, Mag won a rare monetary award ($113,000) against a Japanese manufacturer, Asahi Electric Corp., which was found to have infringed upon Mag's patent. The 17-year patent on Mag's flashlight, however, was due to expire in March 2005. U.S. Representative Joe Baca was sponsoring a bill to extend the patent for two more years. According to the_ Business Press_ of California, part of Mag's appeal was an eight-year gap after the request of a renewal in 1995 in which Mag had no patent protection.
The company began construction of a new $80 million, 700,000-square-foot facility in 2004. It was expected to house a total of 2,400 employees after its scheduled opening in 2006. The company's long-term goal was to increase exports to at least half of total sales.


----------



## Akita (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks for posting...interesting history.

Unless Mag gets with the program they are doomed to failure.

If the Chinese go mainstream with their high quality,cutting edge flashlights Mag will be left in the dust due to outdated products.

Too much of a lead and Mag will never catch up if they think the Mag trade name will keep them in business.

Mag is presently asleep at the wheel.


----------



## KingGlamis (Dec 16, 2007)

Akita said:


> Thanks for posting...interesting history.
> 
> Unless Mag gets with the program they are doomed to failure.
> 
> ...



I agree and I hope Mag "sees the light" soon.


----------



## Gunner12 (Dec 16, 2007)

Akita said:


> Unless Mag gets with the program they are doomed to failure.
> 
> If the Chinese go mainstream with their high quality,cutting edge flashlights Mag will be left in the dust due to outdated products.



Thanks for the history

The main two reasons that Maglites sell so well IMHO:
1) Good price and well know. Many of the good light are higher priced then what most would want to spend for "merely a flashlight".
2) Most people still think Made in China = Crap. Until that changes(Or the Made in China sign shrinks a lot) most won't pay over $30 for a light, much less a made overseas one.

But I do hope Maglite make some brighter lights(Not that hard just swap the Luxeon III in you LEDs to a Seoul P4 U bin).


----------



## Nomad (Dec 17, 2007)

It seems to me that they're too interested in trying to sue potential competitors (puhleeze...shape and general appearance? Pretty much anything that functions like a small AA flashlight is going to look kinda like that!). I think they try to claim things as their intellectual property that they have no right to. Blech. Slick lawyers will get judges on their side every time. Makes me not want to buy another maglite.


----------



## yellow (Dec 17, 2007)

> The keyring-sized Solitaire flashlight was introduced in 1988.
> 
> Mag entered the European market in 1995.


theres something not totally correct here. :thinking:

My brother had his army service in 1990, I in 1990-91 and we both had Solitaires on breakaway chains, bought in stores here and available almost everywhere.
(as usual, I had the one with the bad contacts, like with all those Petzls I owned)


----------



## ZeissOEM2 (Dec 17, 2007)

yellow said:


> theres something not totally correct here. :thinking:
> 
> My brother had his army service in 1990, I in 1990-91 and we both had Solitaires on breakaway chains, bought in stores here and available almost everywhere.
> (as usual, I had the one with the bad contacts, like with all those Petzls I owned)




I got my first Solitaire here in Norway in 1989.


----------



## Derek Dean (Dec 17, 2007)

Thanks for posting that KingGlamis. This is what I took from that history.

First, here is a guy who saw a need, and using his skill, perseverance, and belief in the free enterprise system, built a series of fantastic lighting instruments and a highly successful company which he has carefully grown into a world-wide recognized brand. Bravo Anthony Maglica!

2nd, he believes in giving back. He puts his money where his beliefs are, and supports causes which he believes are important. 

3rd, while many other American based firms have shipped their manufacturing overseas, Anthony has had the skill and brains to figure out how to not only keep his manufacturing here in the US, but he has steadily increased his workforce to handle the increased demand for his products. 

I think that seeking protection from folks who are infringing on patents or copyrights is not only smart, but necessary with todays global manufacturing system seemly designed to knock-off products as quickly and cheaply as possible.

Obviously Anthony Maglica has been doing something right all these years, and I will look forward to seeing what fine new instruments that Maglite comes up with for us in the future... and at what I'm sure will be reasonable prices compared to some of the overseas lights we are seeing these days. 

BTW, I was recently faced with a decision of what light to purchase for my step-mom, who just wanted something that wasn't to expensive, would be easy to operate, last a long time during a power outage, and most importantly would always work no matter what. 

Yep, I got here a 2D Mag LED with a couple of extra sets of batteries, and I'm confident that will see her through any situation she might need it for.


----------



## katsyonak (Dec 17, 2007)

Thanks for posting this KingGlamis, I actually read it all and found it interesting and informative.


----------



## cat (Dec 17, 2007)

+1. Thank you, KingGlamis.


----------



## mikekoz (Dec 17, 2007)

Akita said:


> Thanks for posting...interesting history.
> 
> Unless Mag gets with the program they are doomed to failure.
> 
> ...


----------



## greenLED (Dec 17, 2007)

There's also more info on the Maglite website:
http://www.maglite.com/company_about.asp


----------



## mhubble (Dec 17, 2007)

> Thanks for posting that KingGlamis. This is what I took from that history.
> 
> First, here is a guy who saw a need, and using his skill, perseverance, and belief in the free enterprise system, built a series of fantastic lighting instruments and a highly successful company which he has carefully grown into a world-wide recognized brand. Bravo Anthony Maglica!
> 
> ...


 
My thoughts exactly. Say what you want about MAGLITE, anybody who starts a business with 125.00 and turns it into a 750 million dollar company you got to give the guy credit. And with the money that company is making no wonder MAGLITE hasnt made many changes in the last few years, they didnt have too. The number that really blows my mind is the 39 million lights made in one year.


----------



## light_emitting_dude (Dec 17, 2007)

Nice post! I enjoyed reading it. 

Maglites are legendary. I think the company has pleanty of time to catch up with the latest technology (cree/rebel LED's) and I'm sure they eventually will. 

Only flashlight enthusiasts like us know about the latest and greatest LED technology. So far I have yet to find anyone else (non-cpfer) that knows what a cree LED is. They just refer to it as an LED and are unaware of the extensive LED technology that exists.


----------



## amanichen (Dec 17, 2007)

Akita said:


> Thanks for posting...interesting history.
> 
> Unless Mag gets with the program they are doomed to failure.
> 
> ...


To a CPFer, yes. I've purchased a few Fenixes, and like them, but I got my dad a 2D Mag LED and a 2AA Mag LED for his last birthday because he insisted on buying 98 cent plastic lights and fed them batteries that were 10 for a dollar. It's like some mental illness: he would buy a cheap light, have it break, curse at it, proclaim it as "cheap junk" and then proceed to buy another one . I told him his 2D mag would run for 24 hours continuously at a constant light output on alkalines, and if he ever managed to somehow break it, or if the batteries were dead when he went to turn it on after a year of no use, it was his own damn fault.

He's not old and crotchety (yet), he just puts ZERO thought into flashlights, yet uses one more often than the average person. He has no clue that a Surefire or Fenix even exist, and would have a brain hemorrhage trying to figure out why anybody would want to buy either. But, I've seen him use the 2D maglite on many occasions. Mag has found their target market, and will stick to it until the market changes.


----------



## Big_Ed (Dec 17, 2007)

I have numerous Maglites. And I know I'll buy more in the future. They are among the most durable and dependable lights I know of, especially when you consider the price, and the fact they're made right here in the good old USA.
Ask yourself this: If you were Anthony Maglica, wouldn't you vigorously defend the products you have made for so many years? After all, many other flashlight companies try to pass their lights off as Maglites, or have at least ridden on the coat tails of Maglite. I'd sue other companies as well to protect my products. If Anthony Maglica didn't ever sue other companies to protect Maglites, he may very well be out of business. He's just trying to protect his business, IMHO.


----------



## Taboot (Dec 18, 2007)

katsyonak said:


> Thanks for posting this KingGlamis, I actually read it all and found it interesting and informative.


 
+1 , I read the whole thing.

I am amazed at how inexpensive MagLites are for the build quality. They are really dim though. I feel like they could make a brighter light for not even 3-4% more manufacturing cost. I could be wrong here, but an LED or a Xenon bulb in the same housing in Mag quantity should not cost too much more to make., no?

T


----------



## RoyJ (Dec 18, 2007)

Mag is the flashlight version of Toyota - a very successful giant in their own industry, but not even close to being the most innovative / high-tech.

Surefire would be Ferrari - the best and most expensive sportscar that exists; uses cutting edge technology, and makes no compromises when it comes to performance. But, being production cars, they cannot always use the latest version of everything.

Fenix and other smaller companies are like custom tuner companies that make cars in small batches. They are some of the highest performing, and being small scale, can use technology that spring up overnight.

Now, we can see how Mag, or Toyota, can't even be remotely compared to Surefire or Ferrari.

Your average joe has never seen or heard of Surefire just like most Toyota buyers have no idea that an F430 Scuderia exists - and would get a serious heart attack if he/she sees the price tag.


----------



## Lit Up (Dec 18, 2007)

^Good analogy.

Fact of the matter is Maglite has time on their side in regards to judging reliability and I've seen some examples that were beat to hell. As long as that kind of dependability or the simplicity of swapping out parts remains, they won't be going anywhere anytime soon. But I do have to say, seeing a lot of examples here of what's been made to overcome the current shortcomings they have, Mag really needs to resolve the heatsink issue while keeping the simple design.


----------



## powernoodle (Dec 18, 2007)

The purpose of Mag Instrument, Inc. is not to make the "best" lights nor the lights with the latest LED technology. Rather, its purpose is to appreciate its stock value and generate dividends for the shareholders. Which I suspect is does rather well. Prognostications of its demise unless it does XYZ are probably misplaced, given its track record.

JMO.


----------



## Vikas Sontakke (Dec 18, 2007)

I can buy entire Mini-Maglite for about 1/3 price as compared to having it cut it in half and re-thread it (e.g. mini-mini-mag) by anybody else.

How Mag can manage to build, sell and still make a decent profit on their quality lights has always impressed me to no end.

- Vikas


----------



## ace0001a (Dec 18, 2007)

Actually I don't mind that Mag hasn't been so quick on adding cutting edge technology to their flashlights. Why, some might ask? As we all know here, Maglites are EXCELLENT hosts for mods. I for one, appreciate that they're relatively cheap for their build quality. As someone just noted here that having something like this machined and/or built by ourselves would be pretty expensive. I think they've done alright with their modest MagLED line as an upgrade to the technology. And lets face it, even that is too good for most non-flashaholics. So I hope they keep pumping out a quality, inexpensive flashlight that us flashaholics can put expensive mods in. :twothumbs


----------



## lctorana (Dec 18, 2007)

I almost weep when Americans say Maglites are inexpensive.

Go on, rub it in!


----------



## ace0001a (Dec 18, 2007)

lctorana said:


> I almost weep when Americans say Maglites are inexpensive.
> 
> Go on, rub it in!




 Sorry Mate, didn't mean anything by it...I forget that they're much more expensive everywhere else in the world. I guess that's one thing I take for granted and also why the other branded similar looking flashlights aren't any cheaper. Mag wants to make sure they sell here and so that's probably one of the reasons why they're inexpensive here. Worldwide, I believe Kaidomain has a pretty good price on them. But no worries mate, I'm sure you're a clever enough flashaholic to find deals whenever possible right? :twothumbs


----------



## willrx (Dec 19, 2007)

Derek Dean said:


> Thanks for posting that KingGlamis. This is what I took from that history.
> 
> First, here is a guy who saw a need, and using his skill, perseverance, and belief in the free enterprise system, built a series of fantastic lighting instruments and a highly successful company which he has carefully grown into a world-wide recognized brand. Bravo Anthony Maglica!
> 
> ...



+1 :thumbsup:


----------



## peterkin101 (Oct 19, 2010)

Just discovered this thread so apologies for the late posting.

Think we have to bear in mind that Mr Maglica has run a very successful business for over 30 years and he hasn't acheived that by having obsolete products.

Granted, to the best of my knowledge Mr Maglica doesn't have the most advanced technology in his products-apart from the XL100 (which IMHO is TOO sophisticated!), the beams on the Incandescent range isn't the brightest, the most colour-neutral nor the most circular or artefact-free going. 

Neither are the power supplies the most bang up-to-date either.

So are Mag Instruments doomed to hopeless obsolescence?

NOT AT ALL!

These factors ignore the very big strengths Mag Instruments have:

1) Economical prices.

2) Cheap running costs-using standard battery designs such as AAA, AA C&D
cells are easily and cheaply available. No horrendous CR123a battery costs.

3) Durability-I've used and abused Maglites over 20 years especially my first MagCharger which lasted a cool 17 years and was only replaced because I acquired a brand new Version 3 for £10 more after selling it. This goes for all Maglites I've used inc the Solitaire, 2 AA Mini Maglite, 2D and 6D

4) Old Fashioned back-up service. A Maglite Warranty is exactly what it should be-no dishonourable take-over,moving to China then refusing to honour warranties for customers of the product manufactured under a previous owner!!!

I'm sure Mr Maglica has seen an awful lot of trends come and go in his years of business. Whilst there are some superb products out there they are either:

a) More advanced and brighter but much more expensive and much higher running costs eg Surefire.

OR

b) More advanced etc but down to a price and with reliability issues-this applies to the majority of torches coming out of China.

I've been in a domestic emergency situation about 18 months ago and I needed a torch I could depend on-and it was my MagCharger.

It would be nice to have an advanced MagCharger with an LED, perfectly circular beam, regulated Li-Polymer supply, multi brightness switch etc but would Mag Instruments gain much by producing such a torch?

And as Mr Maglica is a very careful man, it's unlikely he is going to change a winning formula just yet, at least not until he is satisfield that such a move is of benefit to everyone concerned.


----------



## peterkin101 (Oct 19, 2010)

Just discovered this thread so apologies for the late posting.

Think we have to bear in mind that Mr Maglica has run a very successful business for over 30 years and he hasn't acheived that by having obsolete products.

Granted, to the best of my knowledge Mr Maglica doesn't have the most advanced technology in his products-apart from the XL100 (which IMHO is TOO sophisticated!), the beams on the Incandescent range isn't the brightest, the most colour-neutral nor the most circular or artefact-free going. 

Neither are the power supplies the most bang up-to-date either.

So are Mag Instruments doomed to hopeless obsolescence?

NOT AT ALL!

These factors ignore the very big strengths Mag Instruments have:

1) Economical prices.

2) Cheap running costs-using standard battery designs such as AAA, AA C&D
cells are easily and cheaply available. No horrendous CR123a battery costs.

3) Durability-I've used and abused Maglites over 20 years especially my first MagCharger which lasted a cool 17 years and was only replaced because I acquired a brand new Version 3 for £10 more after selling it. This goes for all Maglites I've used inc the Solitaire, 2 AA Mini Maglite, 2D and 6D

4) Old Fashioned back-up service. A Maglite Warranty is exactly what it should be-no dishonourable take-over,moving to China then refusing to honour warranties for customers of the product manufactured under a previous owner!!!

I'm sure Mr Maglica has seen an awful lot of trends come and go in his years of business. Whilst there are some superb products out there they are either:

a) More advanced and brighter but much more expensive and much higher running costs eg Surefire.

OR

b) More advanced etc but down to a price and with reliability issues-this applies to the majority of torches coming out of China.

I've been in a domestic emergency situation about 18 months ago and I needed a torch I could depend on-and it was my MagCharger.

It would be nice to have an advanced MagCharger with an LED, perfectly circular beam, regulated Li-Polymer supply, multi brightness switch etc but would Mag Instruments gain much by producing such a torch?

And as Mr Maglica is a very careful man, it's unlikely he is going to change a winning formula just yet, at least not until he is satisfield that such a move is of benefit to everyone concerned.


----------



## peterkin101 (Oct 19, 2010)

lctorana said:


> I almost weep when Americans say Maglites are inexpensive.
> 
> Go on, rub it in!



eBay and Amazon should be of some assistance here


----------



## Jash (Oct 19, 2010)

peterkin101 said:


> And as Mr Maglica is a very careful man, it's unlikely he is going to change a winning formula just yet, at least not until he is satisfield that such a move is of benefit to everyone concerned.



There's also another great American company who was king of the hill for a long time and is now almost dead due to it's lack of movement, General Motors.

You can be careful and keep up with current trends. There's a bunch of folks (both Chinese and American) doing this and I tell you, if any of them go mainstream they will destroy Maglite in less than a decade. When was the last time you bought anything electronic that wasn't made in China.

If Maglite are to survive the next decade they MUST start producing smaller, brighter and more effient lights that don't run on just AAA's (read XL100). 4Sevens are already moving their product into the mainstream view and I would bet my life that a few other companies will start doing so soon, think Fenix E and LD series.

I've got nothing against Maglites as they are the perfect upgrade host (and there lies the problem, you don't want one that's stock), but since I've bought other lights and shown them to my friends, they don't ask "Why didn't you buy a maglite?" they ask "Where did you get that from? I want one."

The mantra of capitalism is 'grow or die', and the newer companies have more growing to do than maglite does, and they offer a better product.
Maglite is no longer the leader when it comes to flashlight innovation. They certainly have the means, but do they have the will?


----------



## KiwiMark (Oct 19, 2010)

Reading this thread I am a bit confused 

Do Maglite still make flashlights? I thought they only made hosts for people like me to mod & love?

My LED lights wont start newspaper on fire, but a couple of my Maglite hosts have what it takes to do that.

Maglite hosts can be cheap, even overseas - I buy my Maglite hosts 2nd hand from trademe (our equivalent to ebay) and usually don't even turn them on until I have modded them. I have 8 D cells maglites and every one has a glass lens and all but one has an aluminium reflector. Only 2 are running from 1.2V batteries, the rest are using Li-ion cells. 3 are not using the Maglite switches. None are using Maglite bulbs. My least bright would be a 2D running a 3854-L bulb from 2 x 32650 Li-ion cells - it uses a fivemega 2" deep reflector and UCL lens.

I don't know why people try to suggest that Maglite will fail if they don't use better tech - I am pretty sure that well over 95% of the flashlights sold every year in the world are complete junk. Maglite would be ahead of the majority of lights for sale quite easily.


----------



## JNewell (Oct 19, 2010)

I mean this politely and respectfully - you're kidding, no? They still sell huge numbers of *flashlights* and I would guess that the percentage of those flashlights that get mod'ed is several digits on the righ hand side of the decimal point.



KiwiMark said:


> Reading this thread I am a bit confused
> 
> * Do Maglite still make flashlights? I thought they only made hosts for people like me to mod & love?*
> 
> ...


----------



## KiwiMark (Oct 19, 2010)

JNewell said:


> I mean this politely and respectfully - you're kidding, no? They still sell huge numbers of *flashlights* and I would guess that the percentage of those flashlights that get mod'ed is several digits on the righ hand side of the decimal point.



Yep, kidding as far as most people are concerned. Though on these forums the percentage of people that regard Maglites as primarily hosts would be quite a bit higher then in the general population.


----------



## TITANER (Oct 20, 2010)

KiwiMark said:


> Reading this thread I am a bit confused
> 
> Do Maglite still make flashlights? I thought they only made hosts for people like me to mod & love?
> 
> ...


I agree with you .Maglite don't need to use the latest technology.As we all know the Flashaholic is a few relative to the Non-flashaholic.Not everyone needs these expensive and high-tech flashlights ,if everyone use these high-tech flashlights ,so ,who we are .


----------



## richpalm (Oct 20, 2010)

Nice thread that didn't turn into a Mag-bashing frenzy... now I might even get dropins for mine!

Rich


----------



## JNewell (Oct 20, 2010)

All's good - just wondering! 



KiwiMark said:


> Yep, kidding as far as most people are concerned. Though on these forums the percentage of people that regard Maglites as primarily hosts would be quite a bit higher then in the general population.


----------



## peterkin101 (Oct 20, 2010)

Looks like my post has well and truly ignited this 3 year old thread which is excellent newslovecpf

I think for the future Mr Maglica doesn't have to do anything revolutionary, just evolutionary.

Keep to tried and readily available batteries AAA,AA,C and D rather than CR123A's.

And get us an LED MagCharger


----------



## revenuer (Oct 21, 2010)

In Law Enforcement, they've been known to be used as sort of a multi-tool at times....

*Explicit content removed relating to the use of a flashlight as a striking tool. CPF does not advocate the use of flashlights as weapons. References can be used such as "Historically flashlights have been used by law enforcement as a striking tool to subdue aggressive individuals".*


----------

